# Old V wasting away



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,
My Vizsla is 15 yrs old and although he's always been on the skinny side, the last 6 mths he has wasted away to the point of looking like a walking skeleton! He still eats all his food and I'm even feeding him twice as much at each feeding (3 times a day) but he continues to lose weight. Physically he's still pretty good - goes for walks, can go up and down stairs etc but occasionally he falls through his back legs. 
I took him to the vet when he first started to obviously lose weight and they just said he was old and the muscles were wasting but that was prob 5 mths ago and he was no where near as skinny as he is now.
I'm wondering if I should take him back to the vet even is he has no other symptoms of anything being wrong? Or should I just try to fatten him somehow? If the latter, does anyone have suggestions on what is best to add weight? He currently eats a combo or normal adult dog dry food and dog roll type wet food, with the occasional raw chicken bones etc 

Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi and old Vizslas are so special just like old people. There are "satin balls" which will put on weight and he should really enjoy them. 
Satin Balls - Original Recipe

Ingredients

10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind] _(for older dogs use leaner better ground meat choice)_[/color]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
A 1/4 cup veg oil
A 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
A pinch of salt

And the link to how to make them

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html

Let me know how it goes with your senior Hungarian Pointer. 

Picture of Miles, who we come across on our hikes often over the last five years. He is now 16 years old. He is slow, white, bumpy and happy to be with his owner out on walks.

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Marishavi, I love your tender concern for your dog. May we live up to be the people our dogs think we are.
Happy trails. If you like books, you may enjoy "A Dog's Purpose" during this stage of you and your Vizsla's relationship.

*TEN COMMANDMENTS OF A RESPONSIBLE VIZSLA OWNER :*
1. My life is likely to last 10 to 15 years. Any separation from you will be very painful.

2. Give me time to understand what you want of me.

3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being.

4. Don't be angry with me for long, and don't lock me up for my punishment. You have your work, your friends, your entertainment. I have only you!

5. Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I understand your voice when it's speaking to me.

6. Be aware that however you treat me, I'll NEVER forget it.

7. Before you hit me, remember that I have teeth that could easily crush the bones in your hand, but I choose not to bite you.

8. Before you scold be for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I've been out in the sun too long, or my heart may be getting old and weak.

9. Take care of me when I get old. You, too, will grow old.

10. Go with me on difficult journeys. Never say, "I can't bear to watch it" or, "Let it happen on my absence." Everything is easier for ME if you are there.

Always, remember, I love you.
-- Author Unknown


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi there.

I would suggest a blood panel to check his levels, just to be sure. I know you said he doesn't have any other symptoms, but with a pup that old you never know what could be going on.

The satin balls RBD posted are a great way to bulk up dogs who are too thin. That combined with a thorough vet-check and I think you're off to a good start!


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

My dad's old V was always skinny but towards the end he was horrible looking  We took him to the vet and he had a heat problem. The vet gave him a med and sure fire he was all V again! Did the vet check his heat?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Marishauh one has copies blogs in the fog and much finer words

and if you want your mate to fold and fast at these ages feed that garbage posted  :

Veg : oils cooked will cause more core body inflammation fact 

cheap hamburger : all of it is junk and will speed any cardio events loaded with fats you never feed a champ V 

salt these ages No No No will produce blood pressure spikes. 

Here is how you add and fight and this is a champion V age 18 I took his life

as the trail had worn out and nature is very tough and can be cruel

Are last big Remote adventure

I made a sling and carried this mate to 7,500 feet 19 miles extreme climb not a hike :after driving 4x 4 only to another mountain top on gravel roads the last 12 miles 

these great northern forests were loaded with Cougar and bears

I killed one making the upper mountain We needed to make

He was on us mile post 5 smelling my mate

they seek the weak 

We set tent Blue and we celebrated his great life

a 6ft 2 Nord Women we called her Golden in top condition who writes once for a big massive rag magazine 

and a photo hero who could not process are trek and why

He quite mile 8 when we hit a snow line :

A true season pro Guide dog who would not quit on me

and not a fake 3/4 dead birds feed toxins release site and post they taste better then wild BIRDS AND MOTHER GOD NATURES while there fed human junk in pens promoting growth and not true health ;D

that you would take a un season kid too maybe 3x in a lifetime

The mate learns little the hunter learns this sucks and is very fake

placing almost tame birds to then shoot and kill :'(

FREEDOM Raw extreme and a backed giving education on what makes them thrive when all the others die


B 12 injections every morning By Me last 2 or 3 years 

royal jelly a real energy master blaster, Coq10, and all and only raw earned rich giving foods and supplements

Salmon in wheel barrow loads 

feed the cells feed the blood keep the system fat cleaner then gargabe

Hydration is a real key the last 12 months as well

I carried him most of his last 6 months


He earned the Views and efforts 

He provided us 1,000 x more then us and we or I 

Keep his blood sugar constant kidneys and liver working well and never feed him or her those satin balls them are devil balls any ages 

Your Not Trying to kill him :

He will return to the pup he will soil your things he may $hit his bed SO WHAT

He will also forget things that were so easy once

Forgive him with grace 


This is a fight for life 

or make the choice if the tasks grow to unkind for you of the Mercy shot.

I can list pages of saving pointers

any other fine giving folks have real live pictures of there 18 year old Vizsla's they want to share?

This would warm my failing soul 

none will be copied none will be great spelling

all will be real 

Its a choice not a change or a chance

I only feel very sorry :

The earned life set is the Keys to Reds and many other great pointers

No hate facts are wars are real

Every post a live picture to match the less then great words

you see life events and choices have killed me

but we are still trying For Reds 


Give him bifudus yogurt in his mix as well loaded with pre and pro biotics

just a dash of Digestive enzymes He cannot process his foods like before

Love him hold him

ask him to Fight on For Him

we hold on too long for us

How do I get back 4,000 kills all the miles searching, all the joys the moments caught in the mind

To Release a true living Legend and Champion?



memories earned not blogged no pasted and copied

none can steal

Time does not forget all the joys and the wins

Feed him your best chop it some grind it if needed

protect his core

this is the last real fight for life or mercy

I with great pride not for me

the Champion no words no pasters no bore be blogs :

Sir Coppertopper age 18 still trying

5 vets told my personal efforts and choices He maybe the oldest V they have ever seen?

there was zero luck and he never saw a vet one time until age 17 

I did all his care shots and life choices 

Cheap meat will kill your mate fasters

facts not fluff

God saw it all

Sir Copper topper a real Pro

none could defeat but Mother nature and time served


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking about it and reading the Nordic Oracles post, I would change the cheap hamburger to a better meat for your old guy such as bison or ground turkey. Field trial dogs burn the fat and calories at enormous speed. Just got back from a 2 hour hike. Came across Miles (16 year old male Vizsla) again and his owner Jim as they hiked slowly along the path up in the hills. A wonderful team those two. 
Happy trails. RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Doesn't really matter!!!!!!!'

Satin Balls!!

Pro- biotics!!

When it's time it's time!!!!

Marishavh, keep doing what you've done for the past 15yrs, only you know your Pup!!
Work along side your vet and I'm sure you can get him to gain a little weight .

Good luck and keep us posted 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't want to sound uncaring, but do you think he might struggle if he puts weight on? he's not gonna be anywhere near as strong as he was in his prime to carry extra weight.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

elliesmom said:


> My dad's old V was always skinny but towards the end he was horrible looking  We took him to the vet and he had a heat problem. The vet gave him a med and sure fire he was all V again! Did the vet check his heat?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hobbs it could matter and glad to see you back the word was the Amish mob ;D got you lmao

but time and punishments come if you risks your all

Its the Time benched tested he or she still could still perform without as much pain and loss

over time just waiting

Your correct year 12 16 or 18 what were his real pics going in?

Soon maybe Jenn will be writing for me or maybe a voice command key board option 

She has about 3 or 4 Masters and could humble a keyboard like I once could raw beef 

will see

A fighters life it be

give all Reds the best choices not chances

earn it

and any Kid, without hope Vet or Elder a few reach out and help just 1 have a fighters chance

the choices for most kids

Hurts me deep

We wins for Reds Freedom


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rudy said:


> elliesmom said:
> 
> 
> > My dad's old V was always skinny but towards the end he was horrible looking  We took him to the vet and he had a heat problem. The vet gave him a med and sure fire he was all V again! Did the vet check his heat?


We've all got good looking shots of our PUP'S, but it's the memories that stay with us the longest!!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-fZWJZzQ/0/X3/i-fZWJZzQ-X3.jpg

Just saying that to get to year 15 is an achievement on its own with such a high powered hunting machine!!
If they manage to get to such a great age you done your Pup proud!!

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A few simple rules 2 keep your V in the field 4 their life span - a fat V is a dead V - Never ever let your V jump out of a pick up truck bed - back seat of the truck or ATV - that will take 5years off their hunting life if you hunt - jumping in no stress - they land like a feather on a pillow !!! as they get older you have 2 keep the pup in condition - that is year round - as they get old - train & condition 2 their limits not YOURS !!!! mine go to the Vet 2 times a year even if there is no problem - THEIR LIFE in YOUR HANDS - NEED I SAY MORE !!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow another good thread, common sense prevails. 

Rudy with the raw experience and knowledge, awesome posts. Master class in session. Have I seen you on TV? 

REM I thought I was less of a man because I always pick the dog off the truck, never let him just jump off. 

Well done lads! Hobbsy is back and kicking, as well... Now we have a full house, LOL ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

You just couldn't resist the pink boxing gloves and the sexy lady could you? LOL


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

One great coach who really cared about all of it

I really never listen much my bad :

This is We not me

Big Nord its not how you fall they well remember that much ?

They may remember how you fought to get back up 

We had some fun

and what the heck as I know refleck on whats left

lets just help and support all folks

who love these great mates

We must give more back

Hating anything will cause more core body inflammation and hypertension 

and a wasted choice of life energy

I am giving my all for Reds


Today's a new start to give and share 

Team Rudy and Baby Willow will try for a tough kids center even if I have to crawl

with kids dumped like trash :-[

If these great mates create only a few smiles and laughs

I say were winning some

and its the First day of fall 

bless each season and hour

Baby Willow age almost 6 months almost 37.6 lbs has earned her

"Advantage Neopreme wetlands custom Vest"

I had to load her with Fluids First ;D

She is very proud wearing it 

Rudy was less then impressed


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hydration is the key, even if there is little food, good water will sustain life. 

Dogs and cats around run around like shriveled prunes. There is no performance, the moment they try to run, need to stop for a drink. TOO LATE! By that time they need to take a nap, their body is fighting to survive. 

Like a dry sponge, it will float at first... takes quite some time for osmosis to work it's magic at cellular levels. A dehydrated dog or human (takes even longer) may take up to 12-24 hours.... 
How can we keep up? By hydrating everything they ingest. 

Treats are dry 11% moisture content -w-- where is the rest 90%... Water is missing and we expect them to perform... 

5 stage RO water filters should be standard equipment in every household. 
Then you take some electrolytes and reconstitute the right balance, the least we can do. 

Think about it, among the first things they do is administer IV droops in hospital (sugar water, liquid glucose to hydrate mainly and feed the cel).. Dr. knows, they are smart, maybe too smart, LOL. 


Water is absorbed best if it is consumed at an even pace rather than chugging a large quantity at once. If I force all at once, my dog probably won't absorb all of that 32 oz so he'll end up pissing a lot out.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Datacan--

Regarding water being more important, I recently read somewhere that coconut water is very beneficial for dogs (as well as humans). Also, that if a dog does seem to be drinking enough, they might be more likely to drink coconut water.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Flg - I need @ hunt in the tropics - THANK U 4 being a part of a forum that is still learning - VVill neVer catch up VVith the V that is a part of of R life !!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Gator girl, there is much talk these days about coconut,... Contains some cholesterol, I'm told ... Wife :-* a bit of a health nut, keeps me informed.. Should see what I have to eat, sometimes I think she feeds a rabbit :-\

The Belgian monk's revolutionary invention... Beer is safe.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Data - ? - I'm in the middle ages ! BEER ! the only safe drink !


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wishing you (all) a safe and prosperous hunting season.


----------

